# Cost of MINI Service



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

I would assume it's the same hourly rate as servicing a Bimmer?


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Griffoun said:


> I would assume it's the same hourly rate as servicing a Bimmer?


generally the same dealership. (BMW -> MINI). So, I'd say yes.


----------

